# Winter...



## nathalie (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## eggshells (Dec 31, 2014)

Very nice. Happy new year Natalie. Thanks for sharing these pictures.


----------



## nathalie (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year too !!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 31, 2014)

Wonderful pictures. You're such a good photographer.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Ruth (Dec 31, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2014)

What is that white stuff on your blooms!?  oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 31, 2014)

Merrveilleuses images!


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 31, 2014)

As always...fantastic and artistic photos Nathalie. Happy New Year!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 31, 2014)

Wonderful composition for a Happy New Year!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 31, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## abax (Dec 31, 2014)

Your photos are always such a delightful surprise! Have a happy, creative
2015.


----------



## nathalie (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks all !


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2015)

Pretty, but brrrrrrrrrr!


----------

